# New Workbench Build



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well, in all the years that I've been woodworking, I've never really had a workbench. Not a proper one anyway. It's always been something that I threw together with plywood, or an old piece of furniture that I tried to reinforce and make do. I have finally decided, after months of debate, that I want a proper workbench. I looked around and decided that I wanted to use a set of plans and purchased the Traditional Workbench plans from Lee Valley. I purchased the front and tail vice a while back and was just waiting to finish my crane build before beginning. There will also be a multi part video series of the build on my youtube channel.
The bench will be made from solid maple and I'm hoping to end up with a solid, and functional bench that will outlive me.
I started in last weekend, milling all my stock, from rough cut 8/4 maple. Some of the parts are thicker than the stock that is available to me, so I have to laminate but I'm okay with that.
So far, I've got the legs cut to size, the stretchers cut to size and the rails cut to size and chamfered. I've also got my mortises cut in the rails and the rail filler blocks cut. I went out to the shop today and marked out the mortises in the leg pieces that will accept the tenons from the stretchers. I'm hoping to get a couple of days in on the build this weekend and at least get the base of the bench completed. Here's hoping.........


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Just THINK, you will be able to drive a CRANE over it, A REAL CRANE that is. 

Man oh Man, that bench will be super duper strong, pretty tooooooo. . 

Dale in Indy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

Subscribed.....I really need to so this too one of these days.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

ryan50hrl, YOU have my BLESSINGS, let's have a DUEL, YOU against Kenbo, I'll be the judge, hehe.

NO sharing of plans/ideas/pictures until finished though...... 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Masterjer (Nov 6, 2012)

Subscribed. I'm looking forward to this build.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Well this looks interesting, I needed a new reason to be depressed in my shop and seeing what kenbo does always does the trick :laughing:


----------



## Travico (Dec 25, 2012)

It looks like it is going to be nice!! Some of my FURNITURE is not that nice!!


----------



## Mort (Jan 4, 2014)

Is it just me, or does everybody say to themselves, "Hey there guys, and welcome back" in a Canadian accent whenever they open Kenbo's threads?


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Mort said:


> Is it just me, or does everybody say to themselves, "Hey there guys, and welcome back" in a Canadian accent whenever they open Kenbo's threads?


No, I say "well crap, time to feel bad about myself again"


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mort said:


> Is it just me, or does everybody say to themselves, "Hey there guys, and welcome back" in a Canadian accent whenever they open Kenbo's threads?


Apparently, you watch my show. Thanks.




> No, I say "well crap, time to feel bad about myself again"


I don't know why you would feel bad, you're work is awesome!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Mort said:


> Is it just me, or does everybody say to themselves, "Hey there guys, and welcome back" in a Canadian accent whenever they open Kenbo's threads?


Wait a second................I have an accent?!?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Yup...all us cdn's do kenbo. 😜


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

was2ndlast said:


> Yup...all us cdn's do kenbo. 😜


Hmph! Who knew? :laughing:


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Looking forward to this, and I'm one of those who needs to build one one of these days. I ways love workbench builds.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

rayking49, it's probably PAVED all the way from the kitchen to YOUR shop, SO GET WITH IT MY FRIEND.

Dale in Indy


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

smithbrother said:


> ryan50hrl, YOU have my BLESSINGS, let's have a DUEL, YOU against Kenbo, I'll be the judge, hehe.
> 
> NO sharing of plans/ideas/pictures until finished though......
> 
> Dale in Indy



It's going to be a while. I've got the dust collector build to finish....and a few other things on the list. Maybe some day.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

The plan was to be finished assembling the base of the new bench by the end of the weekend. I went out this morning at 9AM after a nice back bacon and egg breakfast and got to work. I managed to get all the tenons cut in the legs and the stretchers. I also got the mortises cut in the legs to accept the tenons from the stretchers. Used a block plane to clean up the tenons and fine tune them to fit. (it was my grandfather's block plane, so I was really glad to be using it) Drilled some holes, screwed up a hole, repaired a hole. The rule of measure twice cut once apparently applies to drilling as well. Got the legs and the rails glued together and in the end, after 10 hours of work, got the stretchers installed with their hardware. Like I said yesterday, I like the idea of this hardware because it provides me with a way to tighten the stretchers, should they become loose. From there, I sanded everything (but I didn't get a picture of that. I will later) Bottom line is this.........I got the base finished a day early!!!!!! :thumbup:
Tomorrow, I start on the milling of the pieces for the top, starting with the 6 main core pieces. They are going to be a bear to work on, but I'm up for the challenge.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Having a small shop definitely comes with its challenges and the challenge of the day today was trying to mill the 7' boards for the bench top core. In a nutshell, it took me all day and I still have more to go. I definitely will not have enough lumber and will have to be hitting the lumber mill at some point in time to get some more but for now, I have some that I can continue through the week. The next few weekends are kind of booked for me so I have to get my work done during the week, after work. It will be slow but at least it will get done. I did, eventually, get the main core of the top glued up and now, I sit and wait. I was surprised to find out that I only took one picture today and that one picture, represents 8-1/2 hours of work.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looking forward to seeing more progress. Looking great so far.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I may have missed it in an earlier post but what wood are you using for the top?


----------



## micheal1 (May 1, 2015)

Wow, holy hell. Your work bench is stronger then my nuclear fall out shelter. 

You use a stacked dado to make the leg joints? It looks to clean and precise, only reason I ask. Looks like the work from a router.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

was2ndlast said:


> I may have missed it in an earlier post but what wood are you using for the top?


The entire bench will be made from maple, including the top.



> You use a stacked dado to make the leg joints? It looks to clean and precise, only reason I ask. Looks like the work from a router.


Mortises were roughed out with a forstner bit and then cleaned up with a chisel and a mallet. The tenons were rough cut using a stacked dado and then fine tuned using a block plane.

Thanks for the kind words guys.


----------



## arvanlaar (Dec 29, 2014)

Oh man... this is going to be a beast of a bench... I can feel it!

Does anyone ever notice that Kenbos wood always looks so clean? and that his cuts and edges are so sharp? I mean, using my Henkle knives to cut a cucumber doesn't even get a cut that clean! 

One of these days I will find a fault in Kenbo, I will make a video of it, it will go viral and I will still be depressed that I am 1/100,000,000 of the woodworker Kenbo is 

Can't wait to see how this progresses!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked a little on the bench this afternoon, after work. Just did a little planing on the under side of the first glue up. I won't be planing the top side until I get everything glued up.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Plot twist, the bench is another miniature and is only 4 inches tall


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Plot twist, the bench is another miniature and is only 4 inches tall


3-5/8" actually.


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

epicfail48 said:


> Plot twist, the bench is another miniature and is only 4 inches tall


Yeah...I keep looking for that lighter.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Now that the top core is glued and waiting for it's mating pieces, I started in working on the front skirt pieces that I need. I surface jointed, re-sawed and thickness planed the 4 boards I needed down to 1-1/2" thick. I then, for some unknown reason, decided that I wanted to joint these 6' long boards by hand, using my #6 fore plane. Holy crap, what a ton of exercise but the results were awesome. Better than any jointer could do for sure. I had to take a picture of the shavings on the floor so that you guys could see that I do make a mess in the shop sometimes. I also drilled the bench dog holes and then laminated 3 of the 4 pieces together. That was my entire day and now I wait for glue to dry.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

There is always a FIRST of everything, SAW DUST/SHAVINGS, on the floor NOW THAT'S A FIRST.


Love the quality of construction,

Dale in Indy


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Even your 'mess' looks organized.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Cut the large notch (2-1/8X10") in the 3 laminated front skirt pieces to accept the vice hardware. I then laminated the front skirt piece on to the already laminated 3 pieces. Now, I wait for the glue to set again.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

You are going to NEED that crane to lift in place.

Enjoy I'm sure you are,

Dale in indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

I went out to the shop after work with the intention of spending some time to cut the front skirt pieces and the top core to their final length. I unclamped the skirt and cleaned up any squeeze out and trimmed the pieces. I then dry clamped them together and marked the holes for the guide rods and the turn screw of the front vice. I used the template provided and I'm not sure what happened, but something went wrong. The holes all lined up perfectly with the rods, but the dado that I cut earlier didn't allow for the tabs of the vice. Also, for some odd reason, the dado wasn't deep enough. BY 1/2"!!!!!!!! I ended up using a forstner bit to nibble out the majority of the material and then cleaned it up with a 3/4" chisel. Bottom line, is that I got the vice temporarily mounted in the bench and now, I have to work on the rear skirt piece. I'll be glad when these long boards are done. They are exhausting to work with. I have 2 more long ones to do. Maybe I will work on them tomorrow.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks like it will be awesome. Love watching it come together.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

An interesting day to say the least. Went out to the shop and unclamped my assembly from last night and cleaned it up. I started face jointing the 7' long piece for the inner tool well wall and I blew a belt on the jointer planer. Not good. So I ended up grabbing my hand plane and finishing the job with that. From there, I did the re-saw and the thickness planing. I then needed to edge joint the board (1-1/2" thick) so I grabbed the hand plane again and did that little job. From there, I got the tool well piece cut to size and glued in place. Took a heck of a lot longer than I wanted, but enjoyed the hand plane work. Now, I have to call the store and see if they have a belt in stock for my jointer. I have one more 7' board to flatten and I really don't want to do it by hand.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Looking good, is it going to replace the bench it is resting on in the picture?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

smithbrother said:


> Looking good, is it going to replace the bench it is resting on in the picture?
> 
> Dale in Indy


Definitely . That bench is gone, the second that the new one is done and useable.
:thumbsup:


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> Definitely . That bench is gone, the second that the new one is done and useable.
> :thumbsup:


Thats just cruel, building the new one on top of the old one. Thats like making it dig its own grave!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, I'm sure it has served YOU well. Funny, now you will hesitate to spill paint, etc. on the new one. At least until the newness wears off. MAYBE, hehe.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Thats just cruel, building the new one on top of the old one. Thats like making it dig its own grave!


Ssssshhhhhhhhhhhhh. The old bench doesn't know it yet. It thinks I'm building a large hope chest. (with a vice) :laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Vice, is an IMMORAL HABIT, I think yours is with a VISE, of course when it realizes what you have DONE, it will be considered an IMMORAL ACT.

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

smithbrother said:


> Vice, is an IMMORAL HABIT, I think yours is with a VISE, of course when it realizes what you have DONE, it will be considered an IMMORAL ACT.
> 
> Dale in Indy


I just got tired of fixing the auto correct on the computer. It really really wants to say vice for some reason.:yes:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent another few hours on the bench again tonight. Managed to pick up a new belt for my jointer (thank goodness) and was ables to joint, re-saw, thickness plane and laminate the end caps. I also unclamped the whole top assembly and cleaned it up a little. Tomorrow, I will clean up the end caps and cut them to their final dimensions. Still a ways to go guys.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

You know, the more I look at both the more I think your workbench is better built than my house. Looking good mate, that is a crap ton of clamps


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> You know, the more I look at both the more I think your workbench is better built than my house. Looking good mate, that is a crap ton of clamps


Thanks. You can never have too many clamps. :thumbsup:


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Back out to the shop today after work to finish cutting the end caps. Got them jointed and cut to width and length. Drilled for the hardware and bolted them (temporarily) in place. I will have to remove them tomorrow to cut some keyways and start on the back wall of the tool well. (The last long board to mill thank goodness) Gonna be a good day tomorrow. I can see the light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

Kenbo
I'm really enjoying your progress on the workbench. Great job. 
I think it's going to be too pretty to use. 
I'm sure we have followers of this forum that would like a bench as good as your old one. 
Jim


----------



## hwebb99 (Nov 27, 2012)

I am sure there are followers that wish their dining room table was that nice.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Another day working on the bench. Got the keyways cut in the end caps and the bench core. Got the keys cuts and installed. Extended the dado cut for the tail vice hardware and installed both end caps. Milled the outside tool well board and cut the dovetails to join it all together. Hand cut dovetails aren't exactly my forte, but I think I did alright. Got the entire top, minus the tool well bottom put together. Almost time for assembly.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)




----------



## Quo Fan (Feb 15, 2015)

Looks good so far.


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

I saw the lighter btw...😆


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is really nice, hopefully there is one in my future similar to yours. Question, how do you get the saw dust and shavings out of the tool trough?


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*allow me....*

When Kenbo works there is no dust or chips generated. He is somehow able to make things that leave no mess to clean up,. This explains why there is never any dust in the build photos...just sayin':blink:




BigJim said:


> That is really nice, hopefully there is one in my future similar to yours. Question, how do you get the saw dust and shavings out of the tool trough?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> That is really nice, hopefully there is one in my future similar to yours. Question, how do you get the saw dust and shavings out of the tool trough?


I like Bill's answer and it made me laugh. :laughing:
The tool trough, or tray, or whatever you wish to call it, has an angled sweep out ramp at the right hand side of the bench for.....yup.....you guessed it, sweeping out sawdust from the tray. I wondered the same thing until I sat down and went through the print.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Kenbo said:


> I like Bill's answer and it made me laugh. :laughing:
> The tool trough, or tray, or whatever you wish to call it, has an angled sweep out ramp at the right hand side of the bench for.....yup.....you guessed it, sweeping out sawdust from the tray. I wondered the same thing until I sat down and went through the print.


That is a cool idea, I thought maybe the bottom slide out or something.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

FANTASTIC!
Love your builds, looking forward to this one.

Might have to follow your lead and build one for myself.
...although, mine would be pine.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent 10 hours working on the bench today. Got the tool well bottom cut to size and installed. I also got the filler blocks installed on the rails and turned the positioning dowels from some scrap. Installed the positioning dowels and Got the bench top installed on the stand after a thorough sanding of the under side. Milled and glued together the pieces for the front vise jaws and while waiting for things to dry, managed to get all of the pieces milled and cut to their final size for the tail vise. Sounds like my next shop visit will involve some vise installations.


----------



## Toolman50 (Mar 22, 2015)

*Workbench*

Kenbo 
Impressed with your big boy dovetails. Good job. 
Jim


----------



## Scubadaveojr (Apr 25, 2011)

very nice! looks like she will last a very long time.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Out to the shop again today and installed the front vise. I know that the top isn't completely level with the bench, but I'm not concerned at this point because I have to flatten and plane the bench anyway and the vise will be part of that planing.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Looks awesome kenbo. Very inspiring.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

michaelpugh said:


> Looks awesome kenbo. Very inspiring.


Still need to construct and install the tail vise and flatten the entire bench. Not to mention the finish.
I'm starting to see the light at the end of the tunnel though.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

So are you planning on planing the top by hand or is there a router sled in the works?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is one sharp bench, you will have many many good days on that one.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> So are you planning on planing the top by hand or is there a router sled in the works?


The plan is to hand plane the top.......so in retrospect, the bench may outlive me because the planing could do me in. :laughing:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks TOOOOOOOOOOOO GOOD to use.

Planing with end pieces in place, does that make it more difficult? I am NOT a planing guy, but understand those that are. I have, and do plan now and then, but mostly THEN,,,,,,

Wishing you well, in ALL aspects. YOU and the BENCH. Why are they called WORK BENCH, a Bench is something long to SIT ON, hehe 

Dale in Indy


----------



## blackpearl (Jul 20, 2012)

Yes, it's so nice, I wouldn't want to use it!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Worked on the bench again today and got the tail vise installed. It still needs some fine tuning, but at least it is installed.


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

Id love to see that thing in person. Looks just awesome.


----------



## Chamfer (Sep 6, 2014)

Looks great as usual Kenbo!

You had me chuckling pretty good with 'the bench doing you in'. Maybe its a conspiracy involving the old bench. Maybe IT broke the belt on your jointer.....


----------



## raveon (Dec 12, 2011)

That is looking awesome! You inspire me to keep working. My skill set is nowhere near yours, but I use your work as a measure for how far I can still go.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Got my handles turned and the end caps turned as well. Also made the end cap of the tail vise that I accidentally made too small in the first place.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Hand planed the entire top to flatten it and then hit it with the belt sander, the random orbital and the quarter sheet sander. Sanded to 220. Also cut and installed the tool well sweep out ramp. Almost done.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

Ken, not that is expect anything less from you but that is one sweet looking bench.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

sawdustfactory said:


> Ken, not that is expect anything less from you but that is one sweet looking bench.


Thanks very much. Tomorrow, I plan on knocking the hard edges off of the bench with a round over bit and finishing up on the sanding. After that, I will be applying the finish. That's gonna take a while, I'm sure.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Man that is perfect, that is similar to the way I want to build one, I want to add a sliding peg board to hold the boards upright on edge sorta like the one below. The quality of your work is absolutely top notch.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

BigJim said:


> Man that is perfect, that is similar to the way I want to build one, I want to add a sliding peg board to hold the boards upright on edge sorta like the one below. The quality of your work is absolutely top notch.


Thanks for the kind words. I'm also considering a peg board on mine but I will have to think about that. I'm sure that it will come in handy.


----------



## Ant (May 19, 2011)

Where did you get your plans?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Ant said:


> Where did you get your plans?


These ones are the traditional workbench plans from Veritas and Lee Valley.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Started applying the finish last night. Second coat is done. Now I have to wait to apply the third coat.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

What finish are you using?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> What finish are you using?


I'm using tung oil. The first coat was diluted 50% with mineral spirits. All other coats will be pure tung oil with no diluting.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Are you rubbing it in with bare hands?

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

smithbrother said:


> Are you rubbing it in with bare hands?
> 
> Dale in Indy


No. Brushed on the 50/50 mixture. Wiped on with a rag for the undiluted. Latex gloves on for both applications.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I have always gone bare hands, warmth of hands works the oil in, and also doesn't soak up the oil. I did at one time use rags, but a rag in the trash as you know is a real fire issue. 

I do have a large bucket of water that I throw things in that may be a fire issue. 

Not saying my method is best, what works for you is best for you.

Are you going to be like a new car person, first dent/scratch ruins your day, hehe. 

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

smithbrother said:


> I have always gone bare hands, warmth of hands works the oil in, and also doesn't soak up the oil. I did at one time use rags, but a rag in the trash as you know is a real fire issue.
> 
> I do have a large bucket of water that I throw things in that may be a fire issue.
> 
> ...



I think that the more dents and scratches there are on the bench, the more character it will have.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I also make certain it is PURE TUNG OIL, and rub last coat with 600 wet paper and oil. A lot of the so called tung oil is a mixture. 

Dale


----------



## btarb24 (Nov 17, 2014)

I've yet to use tung oil. Is there a benefit to diluting the first application? I'm guessing it's somewhat thick and diluting helps to get it to penetrate deeper?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

btarb24 said:


> I've yet to use tung oil. Is there a benefit to diluting the first application? I'm guessing it's somewhat thick and diluting helps to get it to penetrate deeper?


You are exactly right. It allows for much better penetration and is much easier to apply that first coat to get excellent coverage of all the bare wood. It really is a nice finish.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

I built our Oak open stair case in 1977, used straight pure tung oil, rubbed in with my bare hands, and they look super still today. My hands STILL work tooooooooo! hehe

Enjoy,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Spent a good portion of the day rearranging my shop to accommodate the new bench. I'm far from done, but I thought that I would at least post a few pictures of the finished bench.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Super Duper nice, DON'T ever ask to see my bench, hehe.

I'm very happy for you Kenbo,

Dale in Indy


----------



## cps (Jun 21, 2013)

Kenbo said:


> Spent a good portion of the day rearranging my shop to accommodate the new bench. I'm far from done, but I thought that I would at least post a few pictures of the finished bench.
> View attachment 164329
> 
> 
> ...


Turned out great. Can you come clean my shop?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

cps said:


> Turned out great. Can you come clean my shop?


You wouldn't say that if you could see my shop today. It's gonna take me a few days to get it back to normal.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That is beautiful, I would hate to do anything on it, it looks so nice.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

Kenbo said:


> You wouldn't say that if you could see my shop today. It's gonna take me a few days to get it back to normal.


Thats what part of your shop looks like dirty? Man, youd have a heart attack if you ever saw any part of my shop. 

On a more serious note, what do you have left to do on the bench? It looks pretty finished to me


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

epicfail48 said:


> Thats what part of your shop looks like dirty? Man, youd have a heart attack if you ever saw any part of my shop.
> 
> On a more serious note, what do you have left to do on the bench? It looks pretty finished to me


The bench is finished. It's the shop that isn't. It only looks clean from this angle. I will take a picture after work and show what it really looks like at the moment.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

That looks awesome!
May I ask what you spent on wood and materials?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> That looks awesome!
> May I ask what you spent on wood and materials?


8/4 maple in my area is $5.36/bf. With that being said, the materials that I purchased were the lumber, the tail vise assembly, the front vise assembly, the leg hardware, the end cap hardware, the plans and the container of 100% pure tung oil. Total cost, including taxes was just under $800.
That price is not necessarily the material that I used, as I still have a ton of large maple slabs that are anywhere from 1/4" - 3/4" thick, 7" wide and 8' long left over. I know it seems to be a lot of money, but go ahead and price and solid maple bench. You will find that they sell for a lot more than what I paid. :thumbsup: Besides, I'm worth it. :blink:


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Good information, thank you.
I agree, with the skills you have, you're certainly worth it!


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

For Sure, $800.00 for the QUALITY is a steal,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

When it comes to my shop, I'm a bit of a neat freak. I know, I know. You're all shocked.  I just can't stand to have a mess in my shop. When I come in to work, I expect it to be clean and ready to go and when I leave the shop, I make sure that all messes are cleaned up, all tools are wiped down and everything is EXACTLY where it is supposed to be. That way, I never had to stand there and wonder where the heck I put this or where the heck that went. Long before building this bench, I decided that I wanted it to be placed in front of the window. That way, I could look outside while I worked and I could get a nice breeze blowing in as well. I'm not one to compromise something that I want so the first step, was to place the bench where I wanted it..........and then, all hell broke loose. Now, I've spent the last 3 days, trying to make sense of the mess that my shop is in. It's been a real pain in the butt and I have to tell you, that it is driving me crazy. I'm doing alright so far though. I've been able to place all of my tools in the shop where I think they will be the most convenient while only losing one tool stand. I'm not too concerned about this, because that tool stand only held my shop made tool chest. It now lives in the shed in my carport and houses all the tools for working on my Jeep. I think it will be a great arrangement. However, at the moment, I HATE THE MESS!!!!!! This is going to take a little longer than I thought.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

No PITY PARTY'S allowed. 

YOU will survive, I'm sure.

I like the quote, " GOOD or BAD, 48 HOURS, MOVE ON".

It will all be worth the effort,

Dale in Indy


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

smithbrother said:


> No PITY PARTY'S allowed.
> 
> YOU will survive, I'm sure.
> 
> ...


No worries Dale. I know it will be worth it and I know that I will get through it. I just obsess over this. Tomorrow is another day and I will be that much close to having my shop back. My lawn work is suffering while I finish it though............:laughing:


----------



## was2ndlast (Apr 11, 2014)

Great bench...with builds like this I always think how cool that maybe someone else will be using it 100 years from now.


----------



## Smith Brother (Dec 9, 2012)

Not me, I would be 178, hehe.

Dale in Indy


----------



## rayking49 (Nov 6, 2011)

Nice bench Kenbo. If you call that shop a mess I'm glad you can't see mine. If you could bottle your organization and neatness I'd buy every bit of it. I'll take some, just a smidgen, of your talent too. Long as I'm buying the impossible to buy, might as well get a full cart. I'm just saying.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Well thanks for the kind words. You'll be glad to know that I finally, after 2 weeks, got my shop back to normal. Loving the new layout and the new bench.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

The pictures aren't big enough to "stalk" you and see what all is going on in your shop with much detail. 
Looks pretty full, not much extra space, but it appears you've utilized the space very well.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Bob in St. Louis said:


> The pictures aren't big enough to "stalk" you and see what all is going on in your shop with much detail.
> Looks pretty full, not much extra space, but it appears you've utilized the space very well.


The scheduled show on my Youtube channel for next week is a full shop tour. It is an hour long episode which is double what my normal 30minute weekly show is. If you are interested in "stalking", the shop tour will be a good opportunity for you. Follow the link in my signature to get to my channel if you don't already subscribe.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Oh, good deal. I'll check it out. Thank you Sir!


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

I can't find the link to your YouTube page and would like to check it out.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

michaelpugh said:


> I can't find the link to your YouTube page and would like to check it out.


If you look at the bottom of every post I make, my signature says "CLICK HERE FOR KENBO'S WOODWORKING YOUTUBE CHANNEL".


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)

It doesn't say that on this app I'm using...


----------



## michaelpugh (Dec 31, 2013)




----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

Click here Michael:
https://www.youtube.com/user/kennyearrings1


----------



## Al B Thayer (Dec 10, 2011)

Ken
Great job and great looking bench. I always wonder how people do without a benches like these. In a war my bench would be defended to the end.

Al


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

michaelpugh said:


> It doesn't say that on this app I'm using...


Sorry. Didn't realize that you were using the app. Thanks for posting the link Bob.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Al B Thayer said:


> Ken
> Great job and great looking bench. I always wonder how people do without a benches like these. In a war my bench would be defended to the end.
> 
> Al


Thanks Al. I have to say that I'm loving this bench and don't know how I lasted this long without one. I've been woodworking since the age of 10 and I'm 47 now. This is my first workbench and I am loving the front and tail vise as well as loving the bench dogs that my daughters gave me for father's day. It's so nice to have your work held down for you while you are working as well as using a vise for jointing by hand. I'm finding more and more uses for the bench every day in my work. I'm like a kid with a new toy. It has definitely refreshed my enthusiasm for the craft.


----------



## dali (Jul 9, 2015)

Hi Kenbo
Please give me your workshop dimensions. You have many machines in there, however it appears as if you have carefully planned your space, so that you can access all areas easily


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

dali said:


> Hi Kenbo
> Please give me your workshop dimensions. You have many machines in there, however it appears as if you have carefully planned your space, so that you can access all areas easily


My shop is 12' wide and 24' long. There's a lot of stuff packed into that little space. If you would like to see a tour of the shop, there is a video posted on my youtube channel.
Here's the link
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QzppAfgte-A


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Ken, really nice work bench, I love it. Don't ya love working with thick maple. I really like the mortise and tenon joints, looks like you may have used barrel nuts and bolts for the joints also, that should make for a nice strong joint. The tool tray will really be handy, looks like a good design all around. I added a shelf underneath my work bench between the stretchers that makes for a lot of good storage space. Its also nice to see that you actually use that Jeep of yours (cool video). I'm gonna have to get you into metal working, you'd be a natural. Again, great job on the work bench.


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

buggyman1 said:


> Ken, really nice work bench, I love it. Don't ya love working with thick maple. I really like the mortise and tenon joints, looks like you may have used barrel nuts and bolts for the joints also, that should make for a nice strong joint. The tool tray will really be handy, looks like a good design all around. I added a shelf underneath my work bench between the stretchers that makes for a lot of good storage space. Its also nice to see that you actually use that Jeep of yours (cool video). I'm gonna have to get you into metal working, you'd be a natural. Again, great job on the work bench.


You're right on all counts Terry. My only regret with this bench is that I didn't make one sooner. It's made every aspect of my woodworking a little easier. 


As for the Jeep.............I try to do one off road trip per month during the off roading season. May1st to Dec1. I usually shut down the off roading just after the Canadian Thanksgiving as it just gets too cold and too sloppy to be running the rig through the woods. I've actually been considering taking a welding course lately. I've often thought that I could use a skill like welding for different brackets and shop projects that I need.....not to mention that it would be handy for welding gussets on my front axels of the Jeep. :thumbsup:


----------



## buggyman1 (Nov 16, 2011)

Man, I wish we lived closer together. I'd love to show you what little I know about welding. I'm getting ready to start on my buddy's 53 Chevy project, full frame upgrade, air-bagged, lowered, lots of brackets to fabricate, should be a fun project. I'm impressed every time I see anything you make, you always go the extra mile to make it right. I'm not sure if everyone knows how hard it is to make a mortise and tenon cut.... little alone "perfect", or to make those crazy intricate cuts with a scrollsaw (Judy Gale would be proud of them there cuts) or the way you go about laying everything out, you don't settle for anything less than perfect. I respect that. I know lots of woodworkers, good woodworkers that do maybe one thing better than everyone else, could be scrolling, framing, model building, etc. but you my friend do it all and do it well. I can't wait to see what you make with that beautiful work bench, I know we'll all be impressed.


----------



## Parabola (Feb 12, 2015)

Just read through the entire thread. Great stuff, sir.
Did you use hard or soft maple? And why?
Could you post a link to the hardware you chose? Given a final price of $800 in material including wood, that seems like a good price on hardware. How do you like the hardware specifically?
Thank you!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Feb 11, 2015)

buggyman1 said:


> Man, I wish we lived closer together. I'd love to show you what little I know about welding. I'm getting ready to start on my buddy's 53 Chevy project, full frame upgrade, air-bagged, lowered, lots of brackets to fabricate, should be a fun project.


As a car guy who is eyeing up his next project, I'd LOVE to see some pics. Maybe start a thread, please?


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Parabola said:


> Just read through the entire thread. Great stuff, sir.
> Did you use hard or soft maple? And why?
> Could you post a link to the hardware you chose? Given a final price of $800 in material including wood, that seems like a good price on hardware. How do you like the hardware specifically?
> Thank you!


So far, I love the bench and the hardware had been fantastic. Both the front and the tail vise perform flawlessly so far and they have made short work of so many of my projects where I use to have to clamp everything down, now I can just use the vise or some bench dogs to hold things in place. As for the links to the hardware, here ya go.
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31147&cat=1,41637
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31137&cat=1,41659,41661
http://www.leevalley.com/en/wood/page.aspx?p=31136&cat=1,41659,41662


----------



## Carvel Loafer (Dec 31, 2011)

Hey Ken, I don't know how I missed this one but sure am glad I found it. That is a beautiful work bench. Thanks for posting the thread, as well as the final arrangement of the shop. 

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## J Thomas (Aug 14, 2012)

I guess the summer months had me busy Ken as I just found & read thru the entire thread.
Absolutely a top notch job!! I wish I had half the skills, patience & perseverance as you.
Always look fwd to your build threads... big or small projects they always present a learning angle for me..
Thank you so much for what you do..
..Jon..


----------

